# What boat will handle heavy 3-4 ft chop better?



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

2400 Pathfinder TE- V slotted tunnel with 15 degree deadrise
Gulf Coast 25 VS- cathedral hull with a possible pocket tunnel
Tran Sport XLR8 2480- v with slotted tunnel and 11 degree deadrise

Make any other suggestions on boats if you'd like. Asking cause every now and then I like to cross the bays and fish when the conditions suck or sometimes the weather changes drastically.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't comment on the Pathfinder, but I used to own a GC 23VS, and now own a XLR8 2480. Although the GC got a little shallower, the 2480 handled chop much better. 2480 performs much better offshore as well. 2480 doesn't have a tunnel hence the reason I needed a little more water to get up in the flats.

Pathfinder hull seems to be similar to 2480, so I would think performance is similar is well. Not sure what your price range is but 2480 is priced right. GC was a little overpriced in my opinion, and I've heard the same with Pathfinder.

Good luck.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Of those 3, the Tran will definately shine when it comes to nasty chop.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Trans. Its fast, dry, and smooth. It will not run skinny, but if you wade most of the time it should not be a prob. Also the trans has tons of storage (enough for 5 people and wading gear. Put a 300 yamaha or 250 suziki and you will be set.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Haynie HO


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Real 3-4 foot chop? 50' Bertram. You're gonna get beat to death in any bay boat. But I'll vote for the Tran though.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

CaptPb said:


> Real 3-4 foot chop? 50' Bertram. You're gonna get beat to death in any bay boat. But I'll vote for the Tran though.


...:cheers:


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

CaptPb said:


> *Real 3-4 foot chop*? 50' Bertram. You're gonna get beat to death in any bay boat. But I'll vote for the Tran though.


I was thinking the same thing. I wouldn't take our old 30 grady in a real 3-4 chop. I have a 24 pathfinder and it runs pretty well, but It wont perform in 3-4's. _On the other hand most people see a 2 foot wave and call it a 4...._ If thats the case it can run WOT in those all day long..


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Real 3-4's will beat the snot out of a boat real quick. Causing damage that you might not see right off the bat. Small fractures in the Hull can be really devastating.


----------



## HFMowdy (Sep 22, 2011)

A Mowdy can handle it.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

HFMowdy said:


> A Mowdy can handle it.


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

3ft to 4ft chop sounds like a salt sprayed beating in anything!!! called a bay boat....more like small craft warnings too me!! those kinds of conditions would cause my Baby Cat to crawl back onto the trailer by itself


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

You ain't going out in "REAL" 3-4's... At least not in the bay, offshore with a long interval and rollers, maybe.

Now normal bay slop - the Trans and Pathfinder with trim tabs and plenty of power behind them.. I think the Pathfinder will actually ride better in the nastier stuff, but I have not ridden on the Tran, jus know the Pathfinder has a steeper deadrise = smoother ride. 

My 2400 Pure Bay which is relatively similar to the hull of the Pathfinder and it has an impressive ride in anything that has been thrown its way. Let me tell ya what, you will be hard pressed to see me back down and turn around on rough water. Hasn't happened yet with the Blue Wave and I've been out in some nasty stuff... rough like we're the only boat out and real close to taking waves over the bow (no way my 19 footer could have handled it). Now that's where the power comes in, you need to be able to push through it too or you will literally lose speed and nose dive the next wave in those tight/close interval bay swells. 

Either way, you are looking at some quality boats.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

several beat me to it... where in the hell is this 3-4 foot chop people are always talking about in the bay systems?

I have a 25' bay boat, and anything over than 1-2 footers makes for a rough ride...

I know...I know... "your boat" can handle 18 footers at max throttle, and not get anyone wet...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> You ain't going out in "REAL" 3-4's... At least not in the bay, offshore with a long interval and rollers, maybe.
> Exactly! I have been in real 3-4's and higher with my boat and other craft as well. Not like I went offshore purposely in them...lol. Though you will have times where even in a Bay system. That you might encounter 3's and 4's. Bow up...as the motor consumes gas rapidly at a slow speed..not wanting the C.C to come off. Or how about the washing machine conditions..3's 4's even some 5's. Gets tricky sometimes. :If ya want to get beat to ****e and break the boat. Which I sure most would not want to do.
> Going out fishing is one thing..holding on and praying is another. Small craft warnings' stay in safe harbor.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

a rough day in the bay, with white caps and muddy water, wind howling 30-40, are 1-2 footers 

a good cat will eat it up

Desperado


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

JH Performance B240---Eats it up---Driest & smoothest boat I've ever been in & can get fairly shallow.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

A dingy could make it across.. Its up up to the Captain..

I 'd go with the P/F


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I know...I know... "your boat" can handle 18 footers at max throttle, and not get anyone wet...


Plus get up in 6" of water in hard sand:wink:


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> several beat me to it... where in the hell is this 3-4 foot chop people are always talking about in the bay systems?
> 
> I have a 25' bay boat, and anything over than 1-2 footers makes for a rough ride...
> 
> I know...I know... "your boat" can handle 18 footers at max throttle, and not get anyone wet...


Ive seen some pretty serious chop crossing from smith point to eagle point! But I would never PLAN on fishing in 3-4 footers!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I fish Baffin, and rarely see 3 footers....much less 4. The way you see some people talk about wave height in here it makes you wonder exactly where they're fishing.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

this thread is now useless


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Court said:


> JH Performance B240---Eats it up---Driest & smoothest boat I've ever been in & can get fairly shallow.


I agree with Court. The B240 is unbelieveable. Out of the ones you are asking about I vote Tran.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Durtjunkee said:


> this thread is now useless


x2


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

We have ******* contests about who's boat is shallower every day...maybe it's time to have a "my boat is smoother" shoot out.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I recently decided to give up a little shallow in favor of a little comfort. My short list was the Pathfinder and the Blackjack. I bought the Blackjack and so far I am happy. Admittedly, I have not (and hopefully will not) run it in 4' chop. I have fished out of the Tran and, in fact, many other modern bay boats. There is no majic bullet. It is going to have to have some keel to split the chop. Otherwise, bouncety, bounce, bopunce bounce.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

KEMPOC said:


> I recently decided to give up a little shallow in favor of a little comfort. My short list was the Pathfinder and the Blackjack. I bought the Blackjack and so far I am happy. Admittedly, I have not (and hopefully will not) run it in 4' chop. I have fished out of the Tran and, in fact, many other modern bay boats. There is no majic bullet. It is going to have to have some keel to split the chop. Otherwise, bouncety, bounce, bopunce bounce.


Note the Blackjack's entry.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

pathfinder


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I do not own a haynie but I've ridden in quite a few and you really should consider the Haynie 24 HO. It is made for rough days, it's quick, efficient, and will get fairly shallow. It will get up in 1.5 feet over mud and drafts about a foot.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think I would be out in 3 or 4 ft chop, but if I got caught out I would be glad I was in my 24ft ElPescador!...Waymore


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

X2 on the blackjack.  Sweet ride!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I thought SCB's ate up the rough stuff at 70 mph?? Seriously though...based on your 3 choices my vote is for the Tran for the smoothest ride.


----------



## Poppy21 (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought a Nautic Star 2400 TE Bay Boat a couple on months ago and recently had it in 2 to 3's. The boat handled great. It was a dream compared to my old Tidewater 19 ft. But the first time I took the boat out I left the dock and there were 3 to 4's and I ran for a short while then turned around. The boat seemed to handle well but without much experience and being a new boat I did the smart thing and turned back. I think the boat would handle 3 to 4's ok but it would also depend on how the seas were running. Side sea, head on, etc. I agree with one of the earlier posts about how some people have no idea what a 4' sea really is. They will expose white knuckles. Also the power you have will also determine if you can run the seas or not. Hopefully I won't get caught in a 3 to 4 many times. I do think that if I wanted to run that type of sea often I would buy a Sea Hunt. They look like the can handle it with the deeper V.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

haynie bigfoot for sure


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

A chop eater...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

None of these boats listed will "handle" 3 to 4s. They may deliver you back to the ramp safely but that is all.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

3-4 are monster for Amy bay boat. We all have been caught in some ruff stuff and will put my skeeter up against any other bay boat to handle the chop, but you are talking offshore material now. I hessitate to take mime nearshore or offshore when they show anything more that 0-1' seas because I have been caugh in true 4' seas. I think a yellowfin 24 might be a good choice since it's heritage is offshore and near shore but 3-4 with a couple second centers is duable in most, but 3-4 with .5 second centers crossing matagorda bay for example will cost you somewhere be it in your kidneys or broken equipment.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> None of these boats listed will "handle" 3 to 4s. They may deliver you back to the ramp safely but that is all.


Exactly...


----------



## Poppy21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just checking out my avatar
How do I add say.... "Nautic Star 2400 TE" beside my avatar?


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*24vdr*

Will eat 3-4's and poop out foam if you can handle the ride!!! Been there done that!!

Drifter


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Poppy21 said:


> Just checking out my avatar
> How do I add say.... "Nautic Star 2400 TE" beside my avatar?


Go to User CP
Under "Your Profile" Choose "Edit your Details"
Under "Optional Information" Choose the "Custom User Title" Field
Type in what you want.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> None of these boats listed will "handle" 3 to 4s. They may deliver you back to the ramp safely but that is all.


Right you are..in the bay waves are bunched up tight. Not like the rollers(waves with periods between them)my boat is 20'foam filled solid as can be. Though I am smart enough to take it slow coming in if the waves are brutal. I rather pay more for gas then where that life jacket felling like a..h: I have seen some boaters...lol. A lot of boaters who jump the waves out of the jetty's,thinking they are so cool. Then the boat gets back home,and they find the console coming undone or the hull cracked in locations. Bottom finders ripped out. Or as underway the fishing rod's...whooop! Gone right out of the fishing rod holders. Going out in small-craft advisories...is not smart. Coming in,back to port in bad conditions with no damage or minimal=Priceless!


----------



## Poppy21 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks BAMF32


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Pretty much the vee bay boats will work well. Black Jack, Frontier, Pathfinder, Blazer Bay, Kenner/Mako, Haynie, Ranger, Skeeter, etc, etc. The best thing to do is ride in them if at all possible. I have a 20' pathfinder and it is awesome. Handles the 1-2' waves well and can float in about 10-12", which is all I need.

Again, all of these boats will cut the waves well if it has a substantial vee in the front. And, all boats will get you wet to some degree when going cross wind in the waves.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

KEMPOC said:


> Note the Blackjack's entry.


Awesome boat and I would put that up against any other boat for cutting the waves. Very nice!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you guys are a hoot.................. true 3-4's seriously ?

we don't run hard in those in 30' offshore hulls


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> you guys are a hoot.................. true 3-4's seriously ?
> 
> we don't run hard in those in 30' offshore hulls


This would make a great Reality show. :biggrin:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Hasn't it already aired? Think it was called Jackass... :spineyes:


----------



## Gusj20 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think, if your gonna spend the money, go with Haynie. I've road in a Bigfoot, and it's great. I own a Z21 and I'm very happy with it. We run Baffin and offshore with no problems. We don't go offshore when it's big, but it's handled 2-3 footers running 30+. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Gusj20 said:


> I think, if your gonna spend the money, go with Haynie. I've road in a Bigfoot, and it's great. I own a Z21 and I'm very happy with it. We run Baffin and offshore with no problems. We don't go offshore when it's big, but it's handled 2-3 footers running 30+. That's my 2 cents.


Sorry bro but i just gotta do this....

BULLSHAT!!!


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Durtjunkee said:


> Sorry bro but i just gotta do this....
> 
> BULLSHAT!!!


X2!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Alot, or actually most people over-estimate true wave heights. A 21' bay boat will not run 30 mph across true 3 foot waves. Well, without beating the holy hayell out of you. Take a tape measure and look at 3 feet. I'll bet those 3 footers that everyone says they can run WFO in, are actually 12-18 inchers. 

But it just sounds better to round them off to 3 footers when telling everyone that your boat can "eat up the chop". Chop is one thing 3 FOOT WAVES are something else.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yep, I like the way people measure wave height. Most have no clue! sad3sm



jeff.w said:


> Alot, or actually most people over-estimate true wave heights. A 21' bay boat will not run 30 mph across true 3 foot waves. Well, without beating the holy hayell out of you. Take a tape measure and look at 3 feet. I'll bet those 3 footers that everyone says they can run WFO in, are actually 12-18 inchers.
> 
> But it just sounds better to round them off to 3 footers when telling everyone that your boat can "eat up the chop". Chop is one thing 3 FOOT WAVES are something else.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> you guys are a hoot.................. true 3-4's seriously ?
> 
> we don't run hard in those in 30' offshore hulls


Thats what im saying.


----------



## checkswing9 (Apr 6, 2010)

I sure like my 25GC VS in those conditions but no way in hell would i be running 30 mph. THis boat is big and heavy but if its 3 to 4 in the bay i don't care what boat your its going to be windy and your going to get wet even at slow speeds. Have crossed matagorda bay to POC and its gets pretty choppy but never had concerns about boat.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Here's where the issue always arises with wave height. The PROPER wave height, as you will hear on NOAA Wx Radio is mean wave height which takes a measurement from the mean water line. 

This measurement does not account for the trough or steepness. 

So.... 

Waves around the height of a standard door handle (3 feet) up to the top of the door (7 feet) would be considered 2-3 feet. 

4 foot waves approach 8-10 feet actual height. Depending on steepness and interval, waves this high will pretty much keep all but the biggest boats at the dock.

When I fished the Outer Banks (OBX) the fleet as it is called are big 40-60 foot Carolina flared hulls with most custom built - They are battle wagons! Think the same style as Viking and big Bertams. BIG BOATS... Many would call it a day if the seas built much larger than 4 footers - so if the forecast was for 4-6 footers with larger swells that's when the fleet numbers heading offshore went down dramatically and these guys aren't exactly known to hang at the dock...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

3---4 ft runnning 30 mph... None of these boats are good for it. A true 3--4 ft wave and you will regret even thinking going out


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

i bet the original poster of this thread is regreting it now!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

not really. just reading posts. have plenty to say but just got up and loading up to fish.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is what happens when the yahoo's get back to the ramp,dock etc.
Hey..look!...where are my rod's.
Dang dude!..my rod is broken in half.
Ah'..dude. The transom has cracks..shoot I just bought this boat.
Hey wheres my cell phone?
Or they do not make it back...CH 16...Mayday...mayday...mayday!
Then when the Coasties reply..they have no clue to what their coordinates are cause the GPS quit working thanks to beating the boat hard.
Now think about how cool that is...lmao!
3's and 4's in those boats would be breaking over the bow.
Can you say clean the deck. :biggrin:
Note:I have gone out in 2-3's...rough ride and getting wet. Not running at 30..more like 12-15 judging each wave. Throttling up and down,reading each wave the best that you can. The sea has a mind of it's own. Supposedly that day it was gonna calm down some from the reports. The reports were off to say the least. On the way in way worse..washing machine conditions. Waves coming from all directions,busting the transducer loose. 
Lucky I saved it,just dangling in the wash.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave_height
http://seas.amverseas.noaa.gov/seashelp/HtmlWaveandSwell.htm


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

How to calculate wave height. Simple!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

jeff.w said:


> How to calculate wave height. Simple!


lol...Einstein would approve.
This one may be more appropriate. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_surface_wave
http://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/waves.htm


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

3-4' staying dry and smooth ride. I think you need one of these


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

That's hilarious. But why is it being towed? Not a good sales pitch.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

1st off who cares? If its that rough I'll sit in the bar and wait for better conditions. Anything less than a 32 contender and you are gonna take a beating. My rfl can cross it if i take my time.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

22 foot Champion, 225 Yamaha. Weight with trailer 5,000 lbs(certified scales) Sep. 29, 2011, POC, offshore. The forecast was 2-feet. They were a little bigger. Was able to run about 25mph, out 9-miles to oil rigs. If the forecast is over 2-feet, I do not even think about it. Also, the marine forecast is for the average height, there will be bigger waves about every 5th wave. On return, I could not run any faster, but had a smother ride.


----------



## crabbeater (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

yeah..... looks like a solid 11.5" chop right there. or is this one of those photos where it's actually 4 footers, but unless you were in the (poorly trimmed) boat, it's impossible to tell?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

***?

I don't even see a windmill.

I bet that boat could handle the Bering Sea.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that's **** poor driving right there


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i've been in some rough stuff in a pathfinder and transport, they both handled it rather well. all i know is when windfinder.com predicts 3-4ft waves at 4second intervals in aransas bay for 15-20mph winds, i really have to figure out if i want to go out and cross it or not. but from the sounds of it, they're lying about wave height anyways and bays do not get that rough.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

After reading all the responses seems like some are incredulous to the conditions wave height itself. If anyone tries crossing the bay in 20+ knot winds you'll find consistent 2.5-3 ft chop. Mix it up with tanker wakes and it can get VERY ROUGH. I've tried to cross the channel at the end of the Galveston jetties and the waves got very high. Some crested at neck level, easy 5 ft and slowly throttled over. Not saying I want a boat that can glide through it but those wave heights aren't rare. I understand that isn't a very accurate calculation but do you go by where you're sitting on the water or just math? 

Anyways some days I just want to fish regardless of the conditions and wondered if there were any boats that could handle such conditions with relative comfort/speed. I think the length would help a lot and stay on top of the waves. But maybe I'll just take the easy way and trailer across the bay though some spots don't have any launch ramps. Maybe I'll just go for a 22-24 ft deep v and jump out to wade.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Jeff SATX said:


> i've been in some rough stuff in a pathfinder and transport, they both handled it rather well. all i know is when windfinder.com predicts 3-4ft waves at 4second intervals in aransas bay for 15-20mph winds, i really have to figure out if i want to go out and cross it or not. but from the sounds of it, they're lying about wave height anyways and bays do not get that rough.


aransas bay has 3-4 footers in a 15-20 MPH wind?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

goodwood said:


> After reading all the responses seems like some are incredulous to the conditions wave height itself. If anyone tries crossing the bay in 20+ knot winds you'll find consistent 2.5-3 ft chop. Mix it up with tanker wakes and it can get VERY ROUGH. I've tried to cross the channel at the end of the Galveston jetties and the waves got very high. Some crested at neck level, easy 5 ft and slowly throttled over. Not saying I want a boat that can glide through it but those wave heights aren't rare. I understand that isn't a very accurate calculation but do you go by where you're sitting on the water or just math?
> 
> Anyways some days I just want to fish regardless of the conditions and wondered if there were any boats that could handle such conditions with relative comfort/speed. I think the length would help a lot and stay on top of the waves. But maybe I'll just take the easy way and trailer across the bay though some spots don't have any launch ramps. Maybe I'll just go for a 22-24 ft deep v and jump out to wade.


waves at any jetty system are going to be worse than the bay... the water depth is a driving factor in maximum wave height. I've read several posts talking about waves a certain height, in water that is mathmatically too shallow for that wave height to occur. Yes, in 70 feet of water in a jetty system, you can easily see 5 foot waves.

in a bay system that's 3-5 feet deep, you're not going to see 3-4 foot waves.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the only true 4 footers I've experienced and run through was in POC west matagorda bay fishing the cedars catching big trout watching a norther arrive... I left when the wind hit me instead of when I saw it coming miles away from the port lavaca direction... but the fish were on. LOL The ride from cedars to little jetties was mostly in the air.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Almost every boater except the offshore guys report wave height by what they see and it is exactly that - visual wave height. The problem is that is not how waves are measured as stated more than once already. So the waves might be really 3' tall, but that only amounts to a "true" 1.5' wave. The other major factor that few people ever talk about is distance between waves or as a previous poster said time between waves. A 2' in one water system is not the same 2' in another.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

How bout we forget about wave height. seems like only 10% know what TRUE 3-4 footers are. lets talk wind speed. Who's running 35mph across Galveston, Baffin or San Antonio Bay when it's blowing 25-30 out of the SE? I'm not. If you are A) You're not dry; B) You're not sane C) You're not in any boat under 25'.

I'm not talking about skirting the edges. Running across the heart of the bay... U MIGHT see a true 2' wave but i doubt it. Blackjack gets my vote by the way.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Let's throw in Corpus Christi Bay or the Cross in Mansfield for ****tzngigglez...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

09 TRS out of port aransas in april definately was 4'rs that day. Broke stringers in 6-7 boats. About 30 boats decided not to try getting back to weighin.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*Boston Whaler*

$19,000.00


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

railbird said:


> 09 TRS out of port aransas in april definately was 4'rs that day. Broke stringers in 6-7 boats. About 30 boats decided not to try getting back to weighin.


8' trough to crest??? In the bay...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

No boat handles 3-4ft chop.... To this day I hold to my opinion, that if I were to show you a real 3-4ft chop you would want to go home and play xbox instead of fishing...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

t-tung said:


> 8' trough to crest??? In the bay...


Yes it was bad, we were in a Blackjack at the time, and we were getting swamped every 3rd wave.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

If you want comfort and quality?...Plus a dry ride,that can handle 3's n 4's....with no issues what so ever. You will need one of these. :biggrin:


----------



## Re-Rig (Jul 7, 2006)

true 3-4 footers in the bay, hit the bars and watch the ball games


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

t-tung said:


> 8' trough to crest??? In the bay...


No 4' trough to crest.

Bay fisherman measure wave height differently than offshore fishers. You've got plenty of bay boats that have great rides but none are going to be comfortable doing 35 mph in waves with 3 and 4 foot faces on them stacked up tightly in the bay.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Levi said:


> No boat handles 3-4ft chop.... To this day I hold to my opinion, that if I were to show you a real 3-4ft chop you would want to go home and play xbox instead of fishing...


Exactly! :cheers:


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> No 4' trough to crest.
> 
> Bay fisherman measure wave height differently than offshore fishers. You've got plenty of bay boats that have great rides but none are going to be comfortable doing 35 mph in waves with 3 and 4 foot faces on them stacked up tightly in the bay.


So they were really 2's. Just sounds better if you say 3-4'. I understand now. :biggrin:


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

One the owners of the tran 2480 claims he was running in the lows 70mph with a 250 suzi, after bauman propped it out with a thin 4 blade custom prop. I know were talking bout chop...anyways


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

I like Cape Horn boats. My buddy just sold a 23' for a 31' and the 23' was a very dry ride but the 31 is a total badarse. I also like the old school Shamrocks with diesels too.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Any boat that can handle 3-4' chop in aransas bay along key alegro with no problem, will not be of any value to me for fishing. That **** is so full of backwash, it looks like a washing machine in there. If I decided to wade, I'd need to lower a dingy to get to shallow enough water to wade in.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

that area right in front of key allegro will make you pucker up when the winds are blowing. getting across aransas bay in 20mph winds isn't the bad part, it's surfing the big swells into the breakers that really makes it sporting.

anyone want to go out on thursday?

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/rockport


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Jeff SATX said:


> that area right in front of key allegro will make you pucker up when the winds are blowing. getting across aransas bay in 20mph winds isn't the bad part, it's surfing the big swells into the breakers that really makes it sporting.
> 
> anyone want to go out on thursday?
> 
> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/rockport


Very true... Seems to always be windy from S to SE which makes for a total washing machine experience! Makes me glad to have a vee hull now.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I have seen 3 footers in Sabine Lake. I also sank my boat out there. I never realized if a big enough wave comes over the front of the boat, the boat actually dives under water. All I remember is my step grandpa throwing his hands up in the air and screeming as he disapeared into a wall of water. Luckily the three of us stayed in the boat. Our gear and ice chest were gone. Boat full of water and taking on more waves. I pulled the plugs, turned on the bilige, and kept the motor going. Made it back to the ramp alive. Will never do that again. I will be the chicken turning around. :spineyes:


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

3'-4' chop in a bay boat? I don't think i wanna be out there fishing in a bay boat in that kind of chop. If money isn't a problem the 24 Yellowfin. 33 Freeman can handle it but thats offshore boat


----------

